# Cajon smoked poule d'eau



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok I been wanting to post some of my southern recipes but never have taken the time to do it. Goob has inspired me with his **** so here goes.

I don't have pics but I'll start adding them as I cook stuff in the future.

Start with 6 poule d'eau, that is cajun french for water hen or in Utah language COOTS!!!
Here is what you'll need.
1 lb. of your favorite sausage.
1lb. of whole mushrooms.

Skin your coots out with the legs and breast attached to the bone.
cut the legs from the body
Fill a big deep pot with about 1.5 gallons of water 
throw in 6 tablespoons of Louisiana crab boil season. 
Bring your water to a boil and throw the mushrooms and sausage in, boil them for 15 minutes.
Now put your coots in and bring them back to a boil till the meat is tender.
After boiling remove from heat and let sit for 45 minutes to soak in all the seasoning.

You can either warm it back up and eat it just like that or what I prefer is to take the meat off the breast and shred it, ad BBQ and make a pulled coot sandwich on some homemade hoagie buns!
The legs I eat as my little snack on the side of the sandwich.
I eat the sausage and mushrooms just how they come out the pot.

The best is to take the coot out of the water, and smoke it then make a coot stuffing!!
I like to make it pretty spicy!! Trust me, it is awesome!!! You'll never pass a coot up again!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya gotta love that! Interesting recipes, thanks for posting.

Where I come from a coot was usually the first waterfowl species a younster shot. And we had to eat anything we shot.

Ya know, coots eat the same thing, spago pondweed, as all those other fancy-smancy ducks out in the marsh. 

c'est bon


----------

